# Wild life refuge at Anahuac



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Stopped off at the refuge after fishing all day, only one dink, and was welcomed with a host of wildlife. Mainly spiders but I did manage to take a few photos of other critters. All shot with a Canon 40D, 100-400mm lens using a monopod. cc welcome.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

excellent shots!


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice shots


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hmm okay critique for these is beyond my level. they're all great as far as i can tell. i can't think of anything to improve them. composition, dof, colours, exposure all seem spot on to me. 

thanks for sharing these 

rosesm


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hope those spiders catch a few skeeters out there!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics, Lou. UGH! I don't like spiders and snakes! 
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Good stuff there. I'd never thought to use my 100-400 for shooting small critters. But I'm going to try it after seeing what you did with yours. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

More from Anahuac Wildlife Refuge


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

That last one of the gulls is a wall hanger. GReat color and texture. Lighting couldn't have been better.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Great, Thanks. Let me know if you want one. I can print it out on my printer.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I like the gulls also


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

fishingnotcatching said:


> That last one of the gulls is a wall hanger. GReat color and texture. Lighting couldn't have been better.


i agree! it looks like Golden Hour photography that one. this Refuge is beautiful, how lucky you are to be able to visit there. 

rosesm


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

the gulls on the posts is awesome.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

No gar?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Koru said:


> i agree! it looks like Golden Hour photography that one. this Refuge is beautiful, how lucky you are to be able to visit there.
> 
> rosesm


You ought to try living 10 miles from it!  I grew up in the area...


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments. 

Pocketfisherman, for the closeups I had to turn the autofocus off and focus manualy. With a monopod it was tough. I love my 100-400mm.

Lesmcdonald, the gull photo is fantastic! Looks like a wall hanger to me.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

Actually, that seagull photo was at the ferry landing on the way to the refuge.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great shots Louis


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Lou,

Great job of composition on all these. I like the effect of the shutterspeed on the water in the gator shot, but I'm surprised it was 1/400. I've usually got to get about 1/250 to get that effect - maybe it was windy?

I might crop the dragonfly a bit and put him higher in the frame, but I really like the compostion of multiple webs on the spider shot and that you broke the rules and put the subject spider dead center.

Ditto what's been said on the gulls. Nice warm light, wonderful sky.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I like the seagulls also; however; I like the 1st pic..the gator..I like the way his eye reflects in the water..just kind-of cool lookin!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Ibeafireman, "John"

Thanks Rusty for the cc, the gator was rock solid, the wind was about 15mph, I had just removed my polarized filter because storm clouds moved in and it was getting dark. Took the shot. It was a unique situation. It was cool. Next thing you know, the sun came out and the wind stopped. Then the SKEETER bragade came out in full force. Took a few more pics and left,


----------

